# Over Stimulated



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Belle is at it again. Great Grandchildren came over (Belle loves kids). She played a little with them but they are 1 & 3 years and she kept jumping up and licking their faces and they wanted to play. I put her in her pen and she could see them but couldn't inter-act with them. When they left Belle was totally out of control. Running in circles, drooling profusely, panting and bug eyed. Vet has me putting her in her crate in semi-darkened room with soft music playing. He said it is common that they get themselves so over stimulated they don't know how to calm themselves down. Vet gave me his cell & home phone number if there is any further problems or I have a question. It has been 2 hrs and Belle has still not calmed down. I listen thru the door. My question is do any of you have this same type of problem and what do you do?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I have noticed when Matilda gets excited she has a hard time breathing,(almost like a reverse sneeze) I pick her up and rub her throat and talk softley to her, she then stops. I have been worried it might be something else, but she only does this when she gets excited. Does anyone else have this problem with their baby?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Gosh, I have not ever heard of this before. Bless her (and your) heart. Is it possible from now on to watch her and not let her get too excited or spend too much time with the children. OR maybe being kept from them is what got her excited.









If I have company and put Kallie in her crate in the other room, she will go crazy until I bring her in with us. I wonder if Belle builds up frustration from being kept from the kids?









I can just picture her jumping up to lick their faces. K & C do that, too.


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

It took a long time but Belle finally fell asleep. I caled the Vet at home around 9 p.m because she still wasn't calming down. He had me give her 1/2 capsule of Benedryl and after about 45 mins. she slowly quieted down. This morning she is still exhausted but quiet. When the vet calls me to check on her I will be asking him what to do in the future. If I shut her in bedroom in crate with soothing music and she can hear the kids I think she will still get too excited and frustrated too. If I let her out to see them and then put her away I think the same will happen. I will let you know what the vet says for future visits. I hope she outgrows this! I am glad that great-grandchildren don't come over very often (I love seeing them but not at the expense of Belle getting this upset). I will have to go to their home.


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Adora-Belle_@Sep 13 2005, 11:06 AM
> *It took a long time but Belle finally fell asleep.  I caled the Vet at home around 9 p.m because she still wasn't calming down.  He had me give her 1/2 capsule of Benedryl and after about 45 mins. she slowly quieted down.  This morning she is still exhausted but quiet.  When the vet calls me to check on her I will be asking him what to do in the future.  If I shut her in bedroom in crate with soothing music and she can hear the kids I think she will still get too excited and frustrated too.  If I let her out to see them and then put her away I think the same will happen.  I will let you know what the vet says for future visits.  I hope she outgrows this! I am glad that great-grandchildren don't come over very often (I love seeing them but not at the expense of Belle getting this upset).  I will have to go to their home.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99187*


[/QUOTE]
How about if the kids and Belle play in an extremely relaxed manner like just petting and quiet talk?


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach+Sep 13 2005, 09:21 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How about if the kids and Belle play in an extremely relaxed manner like just petting and quiet talk?
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99196
[/B][/QUOTE]
Belle is not able yet to sit quietly and play, when she sees children anytime or anywhere she gets extremely excited. When we are out in public it is ok because I just walk away and redirect her attention. Being at home in the house that doesn't work. That and the fact that the children are 1 & 3 years so they don't have the ability to sit quietly and pet her either. Belle is great with my 9 year old granddaughter because she can sit and play with her and walk her. She gets excited when Kendra (9 yr old) comes but settles right down as soon as Kendra goes to her and loves on her. She lets Kendra comb her hair, dress her etc. and is fine when she leaves. I think the age of the children was the problem and hopefully Belle is young - 1yr Aug 5th - & she will outgrow this excitability. Thanks for the input though. I'm open to anything someone might suggest.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Do you keep in touch with Bella's breeder? If so, I'd call and find out if this excitability is a trait in her puppies and if she has any suggestions.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Joplin and Sammie both did this, not to that extreme, but very scary. They would get overly excited whenever ANYONE came to visit. They would even do this each day when I returned from work. Like Matilda, they would do the reverse sneezing, which seemed to go on forever. They couldn't even jump and lick my face, they couldn't breath. It would take me awhile to calm them down. I would keep saying, "It's ok, It's alright" in a very soft voice, over and over again. This lasted close to a year. They still get VERY excited for company, but they now breath and enjoy it.

This is scary. I hope it works out soon for you and your little one


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Sep 13 2005, 10:09 AM
> *Do you keep in touch with Bella's breeder? If so, I'd call and find out if this excitability is a trait in her puppies and if she has any suggestions.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=99208*


[/QUOTE]
I will email the breeder but she is the puppy mill one in Nebraska (Sonshine) so I don't know if I will get a reply or an honest one but it is worth asking. Thanks! Poor Belle is absolutely exhausted still. I'm having to give her water in small amounts. I didn't think when she got up this a.m. and she went right to her water and drank too much and got sick. I'm so glad she is my only baby right now.


----------

